# 100MBps Fiber Installed!!



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 3, 2006)

Nippon Telegraph and Telephone (NTT) left a couple of hours ago after installing my fiber optic line. We had DSL but the latency was horrible. For a month we've been unable to use our Vonage service. I'm now surfing at up to 100Mbps speeds with hardly any latency. The 100Mbps fiber connection is only $50/month! (Actually it's about 6000 yen)

What's even better is we can make VOIP calls from Japan to the U.S. again. If you guys haven't checked out VOIP phone service yet, I highly recommend it. For our part, we have a 951 U.S. area code (a local call for most of our friends) that rings here in Japan. The only drawback for us is that it rings every now and again at 3 am because people (or businesses) don't know about the time difference.

[Edited on 2-4-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## Civbert (Feb 4, 2006)

WHOWAH!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 4, 2006)

They are installing fiber optics where I live within the next year or so. I can hardly wait!!!!

Edit to add:

But you are making me covet!:bigsmile:

[Edited on 2-4-2006 by houseparent]


----------



## biblelighthouse (Feb 4, 2006)

WOW! That is FAST!!!! 

and I thought my 5 MBPS was nice . . .








[Edited on 2-4-2006 by biblelighthouse]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 4, 2006)

Japan has had this available for YEARS and the USA is just now starting to make plans to install the technology. Once again we run behind......


----------



## just_grace (Feb 4, 2006)

I live in the mountains. I am fortunate to have 512 * 128 adsl.

I would like your connection.

I suppose for file transfer and for running my own website on a pc connected to my backbone. Very easy with Linux if you know how, but if it is comercial site like one of mine then I will wait for a connection like yours. 

I currently use www.rackmounted.com for the 4 sites I have. 

When I have a connection to the Net like yours, I will setup a blog and test it 

Matthew, maybe if you have a good internet connection, maybe you can eliminate costs, Fred will sort it for you.

Although, just like any provider, your connection goes down or you mess up your computer then your site goes down.

I think in the next 2 or 3 years, I will host all my own stuff. It is really something to look into now.

Just like Salvation.



[Edited on 2-4-2006 by just_grace]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just_grace_
> I live in the mountains. I am fortunate to have 512 * 128 adsl.
> 
> I would like your connection.
> ...


Except for hobbyist type sites I don't really recommend setting up your own PC to host a website. It's really much more expensive if you want the speed, service, and reliability that a shared or reseller hosting plan offers. Most hosting companies rent rackspace in multimillion dollar data centers that take care of the environmentals, power backup, data backup, information security, and the like.

If you notice my signature, I actually give away web hosting space to ministries and churches because I pay for a reseller account that has much more space than I use.

When you factor in the "value" of data and its availability, shared, reseller, VPS solutions or dedicated servers at a reputable host are always the best way to go.

If I ever set up a server online it would only be for hobby "learn how to set up a server" purpose. Frankly, however, my time is limited for such pursuits.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 5, 2006)

semper,
try http://www.skype.com/ it's free I used it to talk to denmark and mexico.

blade


----------

